# Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?



## andrej14 (7. Februar 2010)

Moin Moin, ich hab überall im Internet nach einer Bauanleitung für eine AAlleine finde leider keine, hatt Jemand von euch ne Zeichnung oder Bild wie man die Schnürrt ?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Danke im Vorraus...|wavey:


----------



## Jacky Fan (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*

Die Dinger sind in unseren Gewässern verboten.
Bevor du die einsetzt frag lieber nach bei dir


----------



## welsstipper (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*

diese dinger sind glaube ich in ganz deutschland verboten worden, aber schon in den 80 er jahren #6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## diemai (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*

Wie man die knüpfen tut , weiß ich nicht , .......aber ich weiß wie man sie abschneidet und aus'm Gewässer entfernt , .......mußte ich leider schon oft machen :r:r:r!

diemai


----------



## Koalano1 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*

Ich werd dir bestimmt nicht bei dieser abartigen Methode helfen!!!!!
Das hat nichts mit angeln zu tun und ist totale Tierquälerei:v:v


----------



## Farsundklaus (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*

Wenn du dir eine Anzeige wegen Wilddieberei einfangen willst dann nur zu. Es ist auch sehr wichtig eine vom Aussterbende Art mit unerlaubten Mitteln zu jagen.


----------



## TRANSformator (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



diemai schrieb:


> Wie man die knüpfen tut , weiß ich nicht , .......aber ich weiß wie man sie abschneidet und aus'm Gewässer entfernt , .......mußte ich leider schon oft machen :r:r:r!
> 
> diemai



Sollten die Dinger bei euch erlaubt sein, der Leinenleger eine Berechtigung besitzen und die Leinen nach regelkonform geknüpft sein, bist du der Einzige, der sich wegen Diebstahl oder Sachbeschädigung strafbar macht.

In dem Fall wäre das ganz großes Kino. Auch wenn ich persönlich das Leinenlegen ablehne, eines lehne ich noch mehr ab:
Leute, die gegen geltende Gesetze verstoßen und fremdes Eigentum zerstören, nur weil es nicht zur eigenen Vorstellung passt |gr:.

Sollte es sich bei euch um verbotene Leinen handeln, ists was anderes. Generell sind diese Leinen in Deutschland nämlich *nicht* verboten. Das wird meist vereinsintern geregelt. Bei uns im Verein sind sie zum Beispiel erlaubt.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



welsstipper schrieb:


> diese dinger sind glaube ich in ganz deutschland verboten worden, aber schon in den 80 er jahren #6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


 


Aber völlig falsch liegste da.....
In S-H darf man die Teile in der Ostsee benutzen, jeder der einen Angelschein besitzt kann sich für eine kleine Zuzahlung die Genehmigung für 2 Doppelkörbe und einer Aalschnur mit 100 Haken holen.

Und jetzt hört auf mit dem Thema Tierquälerei und so weiter, wir sind hier nicht bei Peta. 
Wenn man mal die ganzen Pro und Contras deutlich rausarbeitet und vergleicht muss Netzfischerei nicht besser sein!

Eine Anleitung habe ich nicht da, und wie ich meine geknüpft (ja, ich "Monster" besitze die Genehmigung) habe lässt sich auf schwer erklären.


----------



## TRANSformator (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



Koalano1 schrieb:


> Ich werd dir bestimmt nicht bei dieser abartigen Methode helfen!!!!!
> Das hat nichts mit angeln zu tun und ist totale Tierquälerei:v:v



Es geht hier sicher nicht darum, sich zu melden, wenn man den Threadersteller nicht helfen möchte. Im Forum läufts eigentlich andersrum. Wenn man dem Threadersteller nicht helfen möchte oder kann, verzichtet man besser auf einen Beitrag.


----------



## Jessika (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



andrej14 schrieb:


> Moin Moin, ich hab überall im Internet nach einer Bauanleitung für eine AAlleine finde leider keine, hatt Jemand von euch ne Zeichnung oder Bild wie man die Schnürrt ?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Danke im Vorraus...|wavey:



Auf Wunsch eines User habe ich meinen Betrag editiert.
Was aber meine Meinung zu Thema "Fischkillermethoden" nicht ändern wird.
Wer Aalleinen benutzt, hat es nicht verdient, als Angler bezeichnet zu werden.


----------



## TRANSformator (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



Farsundklaus schrieb:


> Wenn du dir eine Anzeige wegen Wilddieberei einfangen willst dann nur zu. Es ist auch sehr wichtig eine vom Aussterbende Art mit unerlaubten Mitteln zu jagen.



Wie gesagt, auch ich halte das Legen von Leinen nicht mehr für zeitgemäß. Falsch an deiner Aussage ist aber, dass die Leinen generell  "unerlaubte Mittel" sind.
Desweiteren ist die Ausbeute beim Leinenlegen verschwindend gering. Da fang ich in der Nacht mit zwei Ruten wesentlich mehr als mit der Leine........die meisten Haken solcher Leinen sind am nächsten Tag leer, wenn überhaupt was dran hängt, dann sind das meistens halbstarke Barsche. Aale sind jedoch Mangelware, weil die Technik als solches eigentlich wenig effektiv ist. Wie gesagt, mit der Rute fängt man deutlich mehr.
Das Leinenlegen resultiert noch aus einer Zeit, in der es massenhaft Aal in den Gewässern gab. Es gab soviel Aal, dass trotz mangelnder Effizienz der Leinen mehr als genug dran hing.

Das ist auch mein Tip an den Threadersteller:
Setz dich wirklich mit der Rute ans Gewässer, wenn du Aal fangen möchtest. Selbst wenn das Leinenlegen bei euch erlaubt sein sollte, die Ausbeute ist den Aufwand nicht wert. Du wirst damit kaum Aale überlisten, dafür muss man zum vernünftigen Leinenlegen eigentlisch schon ein Boot nutzen, da die Leine auf Spannung fest im Gewässer verankert sein muss. Die Tüddelgefahr ist bei schlaffer Leine viel zu hoch. Wie gesagt, der Aufwand ist es nicht wert. Sollte das Leinenlegen sowieso bei euch verboten sein, würdest du natürlich auch gegen diese Auflagen verstoßen.


----------



## TRANSformator (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*

Edit: Problem ist aus der Welt, deswegen ist dieses Posting hinfällig.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



Jessika schrieb:


> wurde geändert.|kopfkrat


 

Hast du dir mal die Mühe gemacht, weiter zu lesen und den Avatar mal genauer anzusehen? Mann, der Junge ist 14 Jahre alt. Muss das sein, einen Jugendlichen so saudumm anzureden? So eine gequirlte Kacke hab ich lang nicht mehr gelesen. Wander bitte aus, melde dich hier ab oder sonst was...

|krach:
:r
#d


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Ähm, sag mal gehts noch? Das ist doch wohl brauner Mist.
> Würde zumindest ganz schnell den letzten Satz editieren, sonst bin ich gleich der Erste, der den "Melden"-Button findet. Das geht zu weit.
> 
> Gruß


 

Dann wärst du der zweite.


----------



## TRANSformator (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Dann wärst du der zweite.



Persönlich hätte ich ihm noch ein bisschen Zeit zum Editieren gegeben, man muss ja nicht immer einen Mod einbeziehen, wenn man das auch anders vernünftig regeln kann. Nun denn, ich hoffe, trotzdem, dass er das Ganze nochmal überdenkt.

Gruß


----------



## fly-martin (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*

So Leute, beruhigt Euch wieder - Er hat es geändert


----------



## fly-martin (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*

Auch daran wurde gedacht - ist jetzt dankenswerterweise auch entfernt worden ,-)


----------



## Jessika (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Ähm, sag mal gehts noch? Das ist doch wohl brauner Mist.
> Würde zumindest ganz schnell den letzten Satz editieren, sonst bin ich gleich der Erste, der den "Melden"-Button findet. Das geht zu weit.
> 
> Gruß



@Transformator
Wenn Du mich in die braune Ecke drängen willst, bitte.
Nur war und ist meine gesamte Familie nie, auch nicht annähern, jemals auf rechte Propaganda herein gefallen.
Bessere Demokraten kenne ich eigentlich nicht.
Denunzianten, die, weil sie nicht richtig lesen können und darum auch nicht richtig verstehen, liebe ich.
Ich hoffe Du hast mich verstanden.
Du darfst gerne drücken und hoffentlich übermannt dich die Befriedigung, mal wieder einen an geschissen zu haben.
Manche machen noch solchen Aktionen sogar "schweinische Sachen", so freuen die sich über ihre an********rei.

Und bei mir geht's noch.

PS: Sckicke dem Jungen doch die Bauanleitung für die Aalschnur.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



			
				Jessika;2814895Denunzianten schrieb:
			
		

> _Manche machen noch solchen Aktionen sogar "schweinische Sachen", so freuen die sich über ihre an********rei._[/COLOR]


 

Sag mal, noch alles klar bei dir?
Schon ein wenig seltsame Phantasien, die du da hast?|bigeyes?

P.S.: Hab dein Posting auch gelesen. Hat auch nichts mit rechts, braun oder sonstwas zu tun. War einfach nur bescheuert und das reicht doch auch schon, oder nicht?

So, jetzt reichts aber auch. Wenn mal jemand das Ding zu machen könnte?


----------



## TRANSformator (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



Jessika schrieb:


> @Transformator
> Wenn Du mich in die braune Ecke drängen willst, bitte.
> Nur war und ist meine gesamte Familie nie, auch nicht annähern, jemals auf rechte Propaganda herein gefallen.
> Bessere Demokraten kenne ich eigentlich nicht.
> ...



Entspann dich mal. Niemand, geschweige denn ich, wollte dich in die braune Ecke drängen. Wenn das überhaupt jemand getan hat, dann du selbst. Und zwar mit deinem unrühmlichen Kommentar, welches du jetzt entfernt hast. Deine politische Einstellung ist mir völlig schnuppe, hier geht es darum, dass du einem 14-jährigen Jungen gegenüber, aufgrund seiner Frage und seines osteuropäisch klingenden Usernames, einen in meinen Augen ausländerfeindlichen und vorverurteilenden Kommentar entgegen gebracht hast.
Der Rest deines Postings ergibt keinen Sinn, deswegen gehe ich darauf nicht näher ein. Auf jeden Fall herzlichen Glückwunsch zum guten Demokratendasein. You made my day|uhoh:.

Gruß


----------



## TRANSformator (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> So, jetzt reichts aber auch. Wenn mal jemand das Ding zu machen könnte?



Wieso zumachen? Reicht doch, wenn der Offtopic-Kram gelöscht wird. Was kann der Threadersteller dafür, dass sich hier die Fraktion mit den Kotz-Smileys eingefunden hat?
Dann könnte ich ja jedes Thema, welches mir ein Dorn im Auge ist, durch einfaches Rumspammen schließen lassen.

Im Übrigen hatte ich beim User "Jessica" an den gesunden Menschenverstand appelliert, als ich ihn um die Editierung seines Beitrages gegenüber dem Threadersteller bat. Mit dem letzten Posting mir gegenüber hat sich der User aber mal sowas von disqualifiziert. Einfach unterirdisch, diese Reaktion.

Gruß


----------



## Jessika (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Entspann dich mal. Niemand, geschweige denn ich, wollte dich in die braune Ecke drängen. Wenn das überhaupt jemand getan hat, dann du selbst. Und zwar mit deinem unrühmlichen Kommentar, welches du jetzt entfernt hast. Deine politische Einstellung ist mir völlig schnuppe, hier geht es darum, dass du einem 14-jährigen Jungen gegenüber, aufgrund seiner Frage und seines osteuropäisch klingenden Usernames, einen in meinen Augen ausländerfeindlichen Kommentar entgegen gebracht hast.
> Der Rest deines Postings ergibt keinen Sinn, deswegen gehe ich darauf nicht näher ein. You made my day|uhoh:.
> 
> Gruß



Ich bin so was von Entspannt.:q
Du hast meine Satire, zu den ersten Sätzen nicht erkannt, bzw. nicht erkennen wollen. Mir geht es auch am Po vorbei, dass es sich hier um eien 14- jährigen handelt. Wer solche Anfragen stellt hat nie was gutes im Sinn. Es ist aber in Deutschland schon immer verpönt gewesen, seine Meinung zu äußern.


Edit Ralle 24


----------



## TRANSformator (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



Jessika schrieb:


> Ich bin so was von Entspannt.:q
> Du hast meine Satire, zu den ersten Sätzen nicht erkannt, bzw. nicht erkennen wollen.


Du darfst die Satire doch aber auch nicht so gut zwischen dem ganzen Quark und Käse verstecken.



Jessika schrieb:


> Mir geht es auch am Po vorbei, dass es sich hier um eien 14- jährigen handelt. Wer solche Anfragen stellt hat nie was gutes im Sinn. Es ist aber in Deutschland schon immer verpönt gewesen, seine Meinung zu äußern.


Da du das selbst nicht geschrieben hast: Das ist deine persönliche Meinung, durchtränkt mit Vorurteilen. Ob es dir passt oder nicht. Nochmal: In vielen Teilen Deutschlands ist das Leinenlegen mit entsprechender Berechtigung und unter Einhaltung der Regeln erlaubt. Also kann seine Frage durchaus berechtigt sein. Wenn dir das nicht in den Kram passt, dann verzichte doch auf dümmliche Kommentare und spamme nicht rum.



Jessika schrieb:


> Und wenn der Name Osteuropäisch klingt, dann klingt er nun mal Osteuropäisch und ist es wahrscheinlich auch.


Du redest wirres Zeug. Klar klingt er Name osteuropäisch, genau wie der anderer tausender Menschen auch. Hat der aufgrund seiner eventuellen osteuropäischen Herkunft irgendwelche speziellen schlechten Eigenschaften? Diese Unterstellung deinerseits musste man nömlich zwangsweise deiner Aussage ihm gegenüber entnehmen.



Jessika schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch was:
> *Der größte Lump im ganzen Land, das ist und bleibt der Denunziant*
> 
> Ist von : August Heinrich Hoffmann von Fallersleben.
> ...


Wunderbar, haste das gegoogelt? Ich sags doch, you made my day.
Nur weil es hier Boardies gibt, die anderen Usern gegenüber einen höflichen Umgangston pflegen, diskriminierenden Usern Paroli bieten, ist man also ein Denunziant. Wenn das die neue semantische Bedeutung dieses Wortes ist, bin ich gerne eine Denunziant, auf jeden Fall x-mal lieber als engstirnig, intollerant, unhöflich und unsympathisch.

So und nun geh woanders spielen und stänkern.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*

Ich würde mir wünschen, so ein Mist würde immer gemeldet. Das hat nix mit Denunziantentum zu tun, sondern mit der Achtung der Boardregeln und dem gesellschaftlichen Miteinander allgemein. 

Die verdiente Verwarnung hast Du bekommen. Damit lass es gut sein.


----------



## diemai (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*

@ TRANSformator

Wenn ich das hier so lese , stinkt es mir gewaltig , hier noch'mal meinen Senf dazuzugeben ,...... aber ich muß mich dagegen verwahren , mich des Diebstahls oder der Sachbeschädigung schuldig gemacht zu haben , wie du schreibst , ........denn in den Hamburger Verbandsgewässern ist dererlei Fanggerät wirklich absolut verboten !

Und wenn du so wie ich zu Beginn einer neuen Raubfischsaison schon 'mal ein ca. 250 m langes(natürlich illegales) Kiemennetz aus'm besten Zander-Verbandgewässer der Stadt gezogen hast , was voll mit Fischen und Wasservögeln in allen Stadien der Verwesung war , würdest du wohl solche illegalen Methoden nicht so leidenschaftlich verteidigen .

Es gab in der Vergangenheit in der Hamburger Gegend viel Ärger mit Reißern und Schnurlegern , gottseidank hat sich das in der letzten Zeit anscheinend gebessert .

diemai


----------



## dukewolf (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*

Wem es nicht aufgefallen ist, meldete sich der Threadsteller hier nicht mehr zu Wort.|kopfkrat

Weiter unterstütze ich die Aussage von :


			
				 diemi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie man die knüpfen tut , weiß ich nicht , .......aber ich weiß wie man  sie abschneidet und aus'm Gewässer entfernt , .......mußte ich leider  schon oft machen :r:r:r!



Denn egal ob es jemand sein Eigentum ist, sind Aalschnüre meißt verboten.  Und wenn ich sie dort ausgelegt vorfinde, wo die selbigen verboten sind, würde ich sie auch zerstören.

Leute in Zeiten, wo Aale immer seltener werden, und wir alle schon in Threads ( Schutze der Aalbestände ) geschrieben, oder diese gelesen haben, kann man solch eine Frage zu Aalleinen nicht gelten lassen !
Daher ist meine Antwort zu " andrej14 ":
Hoffe du hast keine solche Gedanken, so eine  Art des Fischens , in die Tat umzusetzen. 
|krach:
Und wenn jemand Tips dazu geben würde, ist in meine Augen nicht viel anders, als jeder Fischfrevler, der sich einen Schei... um die Fischbestände kümmert_*!*_


----------



## TRANSformator (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



diemai schrieb:


> @ TRANSformator
> 
> Wenn ich das hier so lese , stinkt es mir gewaltig , hier noch'mal meinen Senf dazuzugeben ,...... aber ich muß mich dagegen verwahren , mich des Diebstahls oder der Sachbeschädigung schuldig gemacht zu haben , wie du schreibst , ........denn in den Hamburger Verbandsgewässern ist dererlei Fanggerät wirklich absolut verboten !


Mensch Leute, lest die Kommentare von anderen doch mal aufmerksam und überfliegt sie nicht nur. Man sagt "Hü" und der Leser liest "Hott"....sowas bin ich sonst nur von meiner Freundin gewohnt. Deswegen werde ich alles besonders wichtige diesmal einfach "fett" drucken, in der Hoffnung, dass es dann mitgelesaen wird.
Wo bitte schön habe ich dich des Diebstahls oder der Sachbeschädigung beschuldigt? Ich habe lediglich geschrieben, dass es sich beim Leinenlegen *nicht um eine generell illegale Sache handelt*. Deswegen würdest du dich bei einer* legal gelegten Leine* strafbar machen, wenn du sie zerstörst oder entfernst. Zitat:


TRANSformator schrieb:


> Sollten die Dinger bei euch erlaubt sein,  der Leinenleger eine Berechtigung besitzen und die Leinen nach  regelkonform geknüpft sein, bist du der Einzige, der sich wegen  Diebstahl oder Sachbeschädigung strafbar macht.


Es ging also um die* legal gelegten* Leinen. *Desweiteren habe ich am Ende meines Postings sogar extra darauf verwiesen, dass es etwas anderes ist, wenn es sich bei dir um illegal gelegte Leinen handelt....auch überlesen?* Zitat:


TRANSformator schrieb:


> *Sollte es sich bei euch um verbotene Leinen handeln, ists was anderes.*  Generell sind diese Leinen in Deutschland nämlich *nicht* verboten.  Das wird meist vereinsintern geregelt. Bei uns im Verein sind sie zum  Beispiel erlaubt.


Schreib doch beim nächsten Mal einfach ein bisschen mehr und nicht nur einen Satz. Darin hättest du beschreiben könne, dass das Leinen legen bei euch verboten ist. Solch kurze Antworten lassen sonst, gerade bei solch polarisierenden Aussagen wie deiner, viele Mutmaßungen zu.
Meine Aussage zu Diebstahl und Sachbeschädigung war also rein allgemein auf legale Leinen bezogen, auf die Ausnahme bei illegalen Leinen bin ich eingegangen. Anders hätte ich es nicht mehr beschreiben können.




diemai schrieb:


> Und wenn du so wie ich zu Beginn einer neuen Raubfischsaison schon 'mal ein ca. 250 m langes(natürlich illegales) Kiemennetz aus'm besten Zander-Verbandgewässer der Stadt gezogen hast , was voll mit Fischen und Wasservögeln in allen Stadien der Verwesung war , würdest du wohl solche illegalen Methoden nicht so leidenschaftlich verteidigen .
> 
> Es gab in der Vergangenheit in der Hamburger Gegend viel Ärger mit Reißern und Schnurlegern , gottseidank hat sich das in der letzten Zeit anscheinend gebessert .
> 
> diemai



Bei dem von dir beschriebenen Beispiel mit dem Netz handelt es sich auch ganz klar um illegale Methoden. Da bei euch das Leinen legen verboten ist, hanedelt es sich logischerweise auch dabei um eine illegale Methode und diese sind zu ahnden.
Du unterstellst mir, dass ich illegale Methoden leidenschaftlich verteidige, *dass ist einfach nur ausgedacht und falsch !!!
Wenn du meine Beiträge sorgfältig gelesen und verstanden hättest, wüsstest du, dass ich mehrfach schrieb, dass auch ich diese Leinen ablehne und solche Leinen selbst auch niemals einsetzen würde. Meiner Meinung nach gehört das auch generell verboten. Es ging und geht mir aber darum, dass die korrekten Fakten zu dem Thema auf den Tisch kommen, weil hier einige im Thread schlichtweg Müll geschrieben haben (z.B. dass das Leinenlegen generell in Deutschland verboten und somit illegal ist).
Fakt ist aber, dass das Leinenlegen nicht generell verboten und somit auch nicht direkt illegal ist. Und das bleibt Fakt, auch wenn es dir und mir nicht in den kram passt. Nur weil ich zum Beispiel für ein generelles Tempolimit von 120 auf deutschen Autobahnen bin und irgendwo in einer Region ein Autobahnstück auch mal mit 120 begrenzt ist, heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass deswegen auf allen Autobahnen Deutschlands das Fahren über 120 verboten und somit illegal ist. Verstehst du, was ich meine?
*
Mir ging es also nur* um die korrekte Darstellung der Fakten, auch wenn mir persönlich das Leinenlegen gegen den Strich geht. Deswegen gab es von mir auch keinen Tipp zur Herstellung solcher Leinen. Ich habe dem Threadersteller nur die gesetzlichen Fakten beschrieben und ihm so ein paar negative Effekte beim Leinenlegen beschrieben udn ihm das Angeln mit der Rute empfohlen. Wenn man einem 14-jährigen das Ganze vernünftig erklärt und ihm die Randbedingungen aufzeigt, bringt das meiner Meinung nach deutlich mehr, als diese polarisierenden Sprüche, die zudem teilweise noch falsch oder nur halb wahr waren. So kann man niemanden überzeugen. Von den Aufällen eines anderen Users hier möchte ich einfach mal garnicht mehr reden. Wer sich und seine Wortwahl nicht unter Kontrolle hat, soll doch in seine Wuthöhle gehen und dort rumrandalieren, aber damit nicht das Klima eines öffentlichen Forums ruinieren.

Gruß
*


----------



## Farsundklaus (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*

Was hat aber Leinenlegen mit angel zu tun?


----------



## Sterni01 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*

Evtl. will Andrej 14 ja nach Norwegen fahren ?
Da darf er das ja !

Bei uns legen die Fischer ihre Langleinen km lang aus !

Dass das Angeln auf Aal mit einer Rute und nem Wurm dran effektiver sein soll, bezweifle ich stark !


----------



## TRANSformator (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



Farsundklaus schrieb:


> Was hat aber Leinenlegen mit angel zu tun?



Das ist eine Frage, die jeder selbst für sich beantworten muss.
Wenn man einfach mal ein Synonym für "angeln" sucht, findet man zwangsläufig "fischen". Dazu würde das Leinenlegen für die meisten besser passen, obwohl man beiden Worten durchaus auch ein- und dieselbe semantische Bedeutung zukommen lassen könnte.
Ich möchte damit sagen, dass das eine Definitionssache ist, die allgemein nicht definiert ist. Definieren kann das jeder von uns für sich persönlich, ohne dabei aber einen Anspruch auf Richtigkeit zu erheben.
So scheint das Leinenlegen auch heute noch für viele Menschen zum "Angeln" zu gehören, sonst würden es viele "Angel"vereine auch nicht in ihren Satzungen erlauben.
Ich vermute, dass das Leinenlegen auf kurz oder lang generell zumindest für uns Hobbyangler verboten werden wird, momentan ist es das aber *generell noch nicht.

*Ob man das Leinenlegen nun zum Angeln zählen möchte, ist wie gesagt eine Auslegungs- bzw. Definitionssache.
Ich könnte für mich aber nur als Beispiel auch defnieren, dass das Hightech-Karpfenangeln nichts mit Angeln zu tun hat. Auch das Schleppfischen könnte man aus dem Bereich "Angeln" streichen, nicht für jeden ist das Fahren nach Echolot und und pures "Köder hinterm Boot herziehen" angeln. Auch das Hochsee"angeln" oder doch lieber Hochsee"fischen" in Norwegen müsste man dann mal näher betrachten. Das Finden von Fischen mit dem Echolot, dann Köder sinken lassen, um den Fisch brutal hochzupumpen (dabei geht er ja kaputt), damit wird auch der ein oder andere "Angler" ein Problem haben.*
Wie gesagt, dass sind alles nur Beispiele, die nicht meine 
persönliche Meinung darstellen. Wollte damit nur mal einen Denkanstoß geben.
*
Nur damit nicht wieder ein falscher Eindruck entsteht:
*Auch ich lehne das Legen von Leinen ab.*

Gruß Daniel


----------



## firemirl (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*

Aalschnüre sind gem. Definition ständige, fest installierte und nicht beaufsichtigte Fangeinrichtungen. Solche sind für Sportangler generell verboten.
Anders sieht es für die Berufsfischerei aus.
Allerdings ist es für mich ganz neu, das diese Fangmethode an der Küste für den Sportfischer mit Ausnahmegenehmigung erlaubt ist. Aber wer weiß schon, ob da nicht wieder ne Gemeinde ne neue Geldquelle entdeckt hat.
Ich persönlich halte diese Art der Fischerei für...........!
Falls bei euch erlaubt und unbedingt von Dir gewünscht (denk bitte drüber nach) kannste ja mal ne Kleinreuse probieren.


----------



## TRANSformator (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Dass das Angeln auf Aal mit einer Rute und nem Wurm dran effektiver sein soll, bezweifle ich stark !



Sagen wir mal so. Die theoretische Effizienz ist beim Angeln mit der Rute wesenltich häöher als beim Leinenlegen, zumindest in unseren Gefilden. Das hat auch einen einfachen Grund:
Beim Angeln mit der Rute ist die Bissausbeute wesentlich höher, da du als Angler auch vorsichtige Bisse sehen und anschalgen kannst, die den köder von allein wohl nie komplett geschluckt hätten.
Bei der Leine gibts kein Anschlagen, dass heißt es werden im Grunde nur die wirklich unvorsichtigen Fische gehakt, die den Köder gieriig nehmen. Das funktionierte in einer Zeit mit vor Aalen wimmelnden Gewässern gut. Damit so eine Leine effektiv wird, müssen sehr viele Fische da sein. Wenn dann von 100 Fischen, die sich für den Leinenköder interessieren 20 Stück den Köder auch wirklich richtig fressen, ist die Ausbeute in eienr Nacht in Ordnung (bei km langen Leine läppert sich das dann).
Hast du jetzt nicht mehr soviele Aale in den Gewässern, interessieren sich in einer Nacht vll gerade noch 5 Aale für deinen Köder, davon frisst dann wahrscheinlich nichtmal ein einziger den Köder wirklich gierig. Du hakst in dem Fall dann keinen einzigen, die Leine war also uneffektiv.
Mit der Rute sieht das anders aus. In einem Gewässer voller Aale kannst du mit der Rute nicht soviel fangen wie an der Leine, weil du pro Rute in der Regel nur einen Köder hast. Selbst wenn einer nach dem anderen neißt, reicht die Zeit einer Nacht nicht aus, um die Anzahl von Aalen zu fangen, die in einer Nacht theoretisch an eine lange Leine gehen könnten.
Sitzt du aber an einem aalarmen Gewässer und es interessieren sich die besagten 5 Aale in der Nacht für deinen Köder, kannst du von den 5 vorsichtigen Bissen vielleicht 2-3 Bisse verwandeln. Dann ist die Ausbeute höher als bei der Leine im selben Gewässer.

Daher ist die Rute bei unserer Aalpopulation in heimischen Gewässern mittlerweile effektiver als die Leine.

Das spiegelt sich sogar bei der Angelei mit der Rute wider. Während zu aalreichen Zeiten mit der Plumpsangel (dickes Blei, steil aufgestellte dicke "Besenstiele" mit Glöckchen) gefischt wurde, wird heute viel feiner z.B. mit der Feederrute gefischt.
Früher gabs soviele Aale, da war die Ausbeute noch mehr als hoch genug, auch wenn man nur die wirklich harten Bisse gesehen hat, bei denen der Aal den Köder samt Haken schon irgendwo im Popo sitzen hatte. Wenn man sich darauf heute verlässt, geht man in vielen Gewässern heute in der Regel als Schneider nach Hause. Deswegen wird viel feiner gefischt, um auch vorsichtige Bisse zu sehen und anzuschlagen, so wird der Aal dann vorne in der Lippe gehakt. Früher fast undenkbar.


----------



## diemai (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*

@ TRANSformator

Du hast recht ,...... ich hätte wohl klarstellen müssen , das sowas bei uns an den Gewässern verboten ist , und auch , das ich mich über die Jahre deswegen schon einige Male ganz schön geärgert habe , als ich 'mal wieder so'ne Leine mit'm vergammelten Fisch 'dran am Band hatte .

Aus dem oben genannten Grund hatte ich aber einfach keinen Bock , dem Threadstarter (übrigens , wo is'ser denn ???) noch mehr zu schreiben , da ich solche Leute mit deren illegalen Methoden irgendwie gefressen habe .

Daher war ich auch etwas brüskiert zu lesen , das jetzt ICH mich eines Vergehens schuldig gemacht haben könnte , ........und habe eben dementsprechend sauer reagiert ! 

Überlesen habe ich garnichts , ich habe wohl nur zu leidenschaftlich reagiert ,............aber aufgrund meiner knappen Darstellung blieb dir ja auch genug Spielraum für andere Auslegungen meines ersten Statements .

                           Gruß , diemai


----------



## TRANSformator (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



firemirl schrieb:


> Aalschnüre sind gem. Definition ständige, fest installierte und nicht beaufsichtigte Fangeinrichtungen. Solche sind für Sportangler generell verboten.



Haste dazu die Gesetzesauszüge parat?
nach meinem Wissen gibt es dieses Gesetz nämlich nicht.
Bei mir im Verein sind Aalleinen nämlich laut Erlaubnisschein auch erlaubt. Und mein Verein hat mit de Küste nix am Hut.
Hier mal ein Ausschnitt aus meienr Erlaubniskarte.

Edit: Hatte den Ausschnitt vergessen


----------



## firemirl (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*

Das ist genau der Punkt.
Ein definitives Verbot ist schriftlich nicht generell fixiert.
Im Land Brandenburg klar geregelt - Eine Aalschnur ist ein Fanggerät der Berufsfischerei- Fischerreiordnung des Landes Brandenburg (BbgFischO)
Weitere Regelungen auf Landesebene existieren ebenfalls.
Werde sie mal raussuchen.
Und lies bitte mal genau (*Vereinseigene* Gewässer)!
D.h. keine gepachteten vom Landesverband.

Darüber hinaus ist bundesweit einheitlich geregelt:
gem. Definition Landesfischereiordnung - 
*Bestandteil der Handangel muß eine Rute sein.*
*Also Handangel - nicht Legangel*

Gem. Landesfischereiverband Westfalen:

*Grundsätzlich* sind Aalschnüre im LFischG oder der LFischO nicht verboten. Aber der Erlaubnisumfang kann von den Vereinen bzw. vom Verband eingeschränkt werden (siehe Regelungen im Erlaubnisschein). Für die Verbandsstrecken gilt, dass erlaubte Fanggeräte nur Angelruten, Köderfischsenke und bei der Lippe Aalreuse sind. Aalschnüre sind daher in den Verbandsgewässern und wohl auch in den meisten Vereinsgewässern nicht erlaubt. 

Also Aalschnüre sind grundsätzlich nur an Verbandsstrecken gesetzlich verboten.
An Vereinsgewässern KANN ein Verbot ausgesprochen werden, muss aber nicht!


----------



## TRANSformator (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



diemai schrieb:


> @ TRANSformator
> 
> Du hast recht ,...... ich hätte wohl klarstellen müssen , das sowas bei uns an den Gewässern verboten ist , und auch , das ich mich über die Jahre deswegen schon einige Male ganz schön geärgert habe , als ich 'mal wieder so'ne Leine mit'm vergammelten Fisch 'dran am Band hatte .
> 
> ...



Kein Ding, vom Grundsatz her liegen wir da was die Leinen betrifft ja dicht zusammen.
Glücklicherweise kommt es bei uns kaum zu Problemen mit Leinen, ob sie für die Mitglieder erlaubt sind. Ich habe nur in ganz seltenen Fällen überhaut mal ne Leine gefunden und ich bin wirklich viel am Wasser unterwegs. Bei uns haben wohl die meisten gecheckt, dass diese Methode nicht schonend oder zumindest nicht mehr lohnend ist.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## TRANSformator (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



firemirl schrieb:


> *Grundsätzlich* sind Aalschnüre im LFischG oder der LFischO nicht verboten. Aber der Erlaubnisumfang kann von den Vereinen bzw. vom Verband eingeschränkt werden (siehe Regelungen im Erlaubnisschein).



Nichts anderes habe ich behauptet. Auf die vereinsinternen Einschränkungen und Regeln zum Leinenlegen, falls sie denn erlaubt sind, hatte ich auch hingewiesen.

Gruß


----------



## Farsundklaus (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Evtl. will Andrej 14 ja nach Norwegen fahren ?
> Da darf er das ja !
> 
> Falsch ! Aalfang ist in Norge generell veboten egal ob mit Angel ,Reuse oder Angel.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



Farsundklaus schrieb:


> Sterni01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Evtl. will Andrej 14 ja nach Norwegen fahren ?
> ...


----------



## PureContact (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*

das ist ja mal ein geiler Trööt, heute Abend hol ich mir ein Bier und n paar Chips und lese ihn nochmal!

Danke!


----------



## PureContact (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



firemirl schrieb:


> Aalschnüre sind gem. Definition ständige, fest installierte und nicht beaufsichtigte Fangeinrichtungen. Solche sind für Sportangler generell verboten.
> Anders sieht es für die Berufsfischerei aus.
> Allerdings ist es für mich ganz neu, das diese Fangmethode an der Küste für den Sportfischer mit Ausnahmegenehmigung erlaubt ist. Aber wer weiß schon, ob da nicht wieder ne Gemeinde ne neue Geldquelle entdeckt hat.
> Ich persönlich halte diese Art der Fischerei für...........!
> Falls bei euch erlaubt und unbedingt von Dir gewünscht (denk bitte drüber nach) kannste ja mal ne Kleinreuse probieren.



|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Tobi94 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*

Habe mir den Fred auch mal durchgelesen.
Da der TE eine fachliche Frage gestellt hat, sollte er auch mit einer fachlichen Antwort rechnen dürfen.
Hier wurde das Thema schoneinmal behandelt, und im zweiten Post wird es auch beschrieben:
http://http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=834815

Edit:
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=aalschnur+legen


----------



## Farsundklaus (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Farsundklaus schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mit Aalschnüren fängt man ja nicht nur Aal, das ist so, als ob ich mit einer Barschrute keine Forellen fangen kann.
> ...


----------



## andrej14 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal die Mühe gemacht, weiter zu lesen und den Avatar mal genauer anzusehen? Mann, der Junge ist 14 Jahre alt. Muss das sein, einen Jugendlichen so saudumm anzureden? So eine gequirlte Kacke hab ich lang nicht mehr gelesen. Wander bitte aus, melde dich hier ab oder sonst was...
> 
> |krach:
> :r
> #d




Ich bin keine 14 ich bin 21 das ist ein Kosename von mir die ich seit dem Ich 14 bin hab...

Nicht gleich auf einen Schlaueren Menschen tun...


----------



## Nolfravel (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



andrej14 schrieb:


> Ich bin keine 14 ich bin 21 das ist ein Kosename von mir die ich seit dem Ich 14 bin hab...
> 
> Nicht gleich auf einen Schlaueren Menschen tun...


 
Sonst ist aber alles klar, oder?
Da will dich jemand "verteidigen" und jetzt maulst du den an?
Ich persönlich halte übrigens auch nichts davon, dass man Aalschnüre legen muss...


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## andrej14 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*

Seit wann ist diese Fangmethode den Verboten ?

In der Ems ist es Gang und gebe das man beim Aalansitz dazu noch ne Aaleine  mit 10 Haarken legt... und ich finde das auch ok ist sobald man sich an die mindestgrößen Hält..

Zum vergleich...

Die die sich drüber aufregen, aber bei dem Wetter Jede Menge SALZ streuen sollte sich fragen Was schlimmer für den Fisch ist...

ne Aalleine oder die Übersalzung ..


----------



## GarstigerKot (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



PureContact schrieb:


> das ist ja mal ein geiler Trööt, heute Abend hol ich mir ein Bier und n paar Chips und lese ihn nochmal!
> 
> Danke!


 
 das ging mir vorhin auch schon durch den kopf|muahah:

mfg


----------



## ToxicToolz (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



andrej14 schrieb:


> Seit wann ist diese Fangmethode den Verboten ?
> 
> In der Ems ist es Gang und gebe das man beim Aalansitz dazu noch ne Aaleine mit 10 Haarken legt... und ich finde das auch ok ist sobald man sich an die mindestgrößen Hält..
> 
> ...


 



:c#d:c#d:c#d


----------



## Nolfravel (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



andrej14 schrieb:


> Seit wann ist diese Fangmethode den Verboten ?
> 
> In der Ems ist es Gang und gebe das man beim Aalansitz dazu noch ne Aaleine mit 10 Haarken legt... und ich finde das auch ok ist sobald man sich an die mindestgrößen Hält..
> 
> ...


 


#q#q

Ist es nötig, einen ohnehin schon gefährdeten Fisch mit einer Methode zu fangen, die meiner Meinung nach, nicht viel mit Angeln zu tun hat?


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## depasch (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*

du mußt aber eingestehen das du einen sehr empfindlichen nerv getroffen hast, der aal ist so gut wie ausgestorben in einigen ländern gibt es ein generelles entnahme verbot, und hier wird darüber diskutiert nob in nord oder süddeutschland was per vereinssatzung erlaubt ist oder per gesetz verboten.
Fakt ist, wenn wir angler den aal jetzt mal ne längere schonzeit einräumen, haben meine kinder vielleicht auch in paaar jahren die möglichkeit nochmal ein zu fangen...
Und eine aalleine dient nicht dem angeln sondern einzig und allein dem Fang... da du ja angeln willst und nicht fischhändler bist solltest du über deren einsatz nochmal nachdenken, der umwelt zuliebe!
Paul


----------



## ToxicToolz (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



depasch schrieb:


> Fakt ist, wenn wir angler den aal jetzt mal ne längere schonzeit einräumen, haben meine kinder vielleicht auch in paaar jahren die möglichkeit nochmal ein zu fangen...


 
:m Volle Zustimmung !



depasch schrieb:


> Und eine aalleine dient nicht dem angeln sondern einzig und allein dem Fang...


 
Tja, manche Leute bekommen den Hals einfach nich voll ....


----------



## andrej14 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*

Du hast schon Recht er ist Bedroht... und ich will den Fisch auch nie Missen wollen... Ich hab 2 mal diese Methode benutzt und 2 Massige Aale gefangen

Was DEFINITIV schlimm ist sind die WELS Angler.. manche kaufen lebende aale um sie als Köder auf Wels zu nehmen und das hab ich schon ziemlich oft Gehört..( 1 mal Selbst gesehen) ...

Ich will diese Methode in einem Privatteich verwenden, der einen Sehr Sehr Guten Aalbestand hatt ( Eigentümer hatt ein Teilstück der Ems, darf sie mit Reusen befischen)....

... also hatt Jemand ne Gute anleitung, sonst Tüfftel ich einfach rum; ( die alten aaleinen hatt mein Cousin)......


:vik::vik:


----------



## ToxicToolz (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*

OMG ... Schlimm sind Salzsteuer damit Oma nich uf´f de Hüfte knallt. Schlimm sind Welsfänger.... u.s.w. ... Mal schauen wat da noch kommt....


Wenn Du doch schon zweimal damit gefischt hast, dann müsstest Du ja wissen wie die Schnüre ausgesehen haben. Bau Dir dat nach, und hau rein ...


----------



## andrej14 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*

das ist Leider schon ein Jahr her... der hatte eine sehr gute Methode ... nicht die Einfache...(Langes Bau-band... am ende ein Stein... normale Aalharken ...die harken fixxieren... tauwurm dran und raus damit) der hatte was mit Wirbel und Schrotblei gemacht...|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*

Haken!!! HAKEN!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*

Warum beendet KEIN MODI. das Thema hier????????????


----------



## ToxicToolz (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*

OMG, wenn es schon irgendwo erlaubt ist, gibt es keine Vorschriften für eine solche Montage????... Wenn ick dat schon höre "BAUBAND, STEIN" boaaa is mir übel .... Ick bin mal uff´m Clo ... Und dann süffel ick erstmal nen Bierchen ....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*

Ich versteh es nicht, was ist denn an 'ner Aalschnur so schwierig das du hier 'ne Anleitung brauchst?

Haben wir als Bengels auch öfters mal gemacht, aber da startet man doch keine öffentliche Umfrage!


----------



## Briese (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*

@andrej14

Also, nem 14- jährigen hätte ich den gesammten Mist noch nachgesehen. Du willst aber 21 sein.

Ich glaube, da ist einiges schiefgegangen.

Briese


----------



## erT (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



andrej14 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich will diese Methode in einem Privatteich verwenden, der einen Sehr Sehr Guten Aalbestand hatt ( Eigentümer hatt ein Teilstück der Ems, darf sie mit Reusen befischen)....




du weißt aber schon, dass der aal sich in deinem gewässer nicht vermehrt?
  hast du ihn da einmal raus geholt, hilft es nur jahre (wenn nicht jahrzehnte) zu warten, oder das regelmäßige besetzen. so, oder so - am ende wirst du dafür selbst bezahlen!


----------



## Knurrhahn (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*

auf Wunsch mache ich dicht hier!


----------



## Farsundklaus (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aalleine/Aalschnüre schnürren aber wie ?*



Briese schrieb:


> @andrej14
> 
> Also, nem 14- jährigen hätte ich den gesammten Mist noch nachgesehen. Du willst aber 21 sein.
> 
> ...


 
Das ist russische Mentalität solange im Teich noch was drin ist was in die Pfanne geht wird es rausgeholt. Nach mir die Sintflut.


----------

